# Fly Screens.



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello All.

Summers nearly here and i have damaged my Flyscreen. Does anyone know where the best place is to either DIY or get someone to fit new fly screens. 

I must of had at least 15 mozzies in my living room yesterday evening, i had to shut the door after a while. I know of "Buzz Off" "O'neils" but i thought i would ask all you friendly people just in case there is a better and cheaper company around.

I would rather fit them myself as i was in the building trade many years ago so i dont think it would be a problem.

Maybe Veronica might know!! 

Fred.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

fredben said:


> Hello All.
> 
> Summers nearly here and i have damaged my Flyscreen. Does anyone know where the best place is to either DIY or get someone to fit new fly screens.
> 
> ...


Hi Fred,
I don't know what buzz off are like but I do know that O'neills are very good. We have used them.
Alternatively you can take your screen to the guy opposite the big Papantinios and just get a new mesh put in it. Its much cheaper but the mesh isnt as good as the one O'Neils use.


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Fred,
> I don't know what buzz off are like but I do know that O'neills are very good. We have used them.
> Alternatively you can take your screen to the guy opposite the big Papantinios and just get a new mesh put in it. Its much cheaper but the mesh isnt as good as the one O'Neils use.


Thanks Veronica.

I knew you would know. this site is better than any Yellow Pages i have ever used.
And thanks for responding so quick. I suppose i will have to put up with the little blighters untill next week. The good thing about it they dont bite me just that horrible buzz around the ear lugs. I think i have poison in my blood or something or maybe i just smell a bit... :confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

fredben said:


> Thanks Veronica.
> 
> I knew you would know. this site is better than any Yellow Pages i have ever used.
> And thanks for responding so quick. I suppose i will have to put up with the little blighters untill next week. The good thing about it they dont bite me just that horrible buzz around the ear lugs. I think i have poison in my blood or something or maybe i just smell a bit... :confused2:


It's weird isnt it how mozzies seem to like some people more than others.
I got bitten a lot the first year or two we lived here but now I hardly get bitten at all and when I do the reaction is very mild and I can totally ignore it.
I think mozzies like white and pink skin


----------

